
Important Changes to CrashPlan for Home Service - tomduncalf
https://www.crashplan.com/en-us/consumer/nextsteps/
======
SpikeDad
Haha. "Important Changes". That's like a draw bridge posting a sign -
"Important Changes to this Bridge" and finding out that the bridge now only
goes half way across the river.

------
viraptor
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15072866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15072866)
has a longer explanation

------
sloan_royal
Wow, I've been a Crashplan Home Customer since 2011. What a bunch of jerks.

